#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-22
<jeepy> Allo! J'ai un problème. ou des. J'ai planté pendant la mise à niveau de 10.04 à 10.10. Je suis actuellement sur le live cd. Je sais comment récupérer mon /home, ce n'est pas un problème, ce qui me concerne c'est mon serveur davical qui fonctionnait sur une base postgresql... Comment faire pour récupérer... Est-ce qu'il y  a une réparation d'ubuntu qui existe et si oui, quoi backupé pour ne pas prendre de chance de perdre mes calendrie
<jeepy> rs???
<jeepy> Autre angle, est-ce qu'il y a une possibilité qu'Evolution aie gardé un fichier ics en local de mes connections en ligne "caldav"
<jeepy> Yes, je me répond, j'ai trouvé... je crois
<GringoStar> Hola
<GringoStar> Quelqu'un connais bien wine?
 * deuxpi se retient pour pas faire une mauvaise blague d'alcoolique
<GringoStar> lol
<GringoStar> ok autre question, j'ai installé conky et il ne donne pas les meme stats que le system monitor ou que gkrell
<GringoStar> Est-ce qu'il serait mal configuré ou c'est le sys mon qui n'est pas précis
<deuxpi> peut-être qu'il y en a un qui regardes les données ACPI et l'autre directement des senseurs
<deuxpi> s/regardes/regarde/
<GringoStar> les principales différences sont l'utilisation du CPU et le nombre de process actifs
<GringoStar> google dit: acpi= Association canadienne des professeurs d'immersion
<GringoStar> ok Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<deuxpi> je reviens dans ~40min (pas de résaur dans le métro)
<GringoStar> cool
<GringoStar> a+
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-23
<GringoStar> Est-ce que wine est par défaut sur ubuntu 10.04?
<GringoStar> Plusieurs site semble dire que oui mais je ne le trouve pas
<GringoStar> et les packages qui sont dans la logitheque sont des beta...
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, sudo apt-get install wine
<GringoStar> ok
<GringoStar> merci
<deuxpi> "wine | 1.2-0ubuntu6~lucid5 | lucid-updates/universe | all"
<Musashimaru> si tu veux une version de dev non stable, tu dois ajouter le depot de wine
<GringoStar> J'aimerais essayer la stable avant
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, c'Est ca le stable: 1.2.1
<GringoStar> sudo apt-get install wine me donne la stable?
<GringoStar> ok sorry
<Musashimaru> oui
<GringoStar> non c logique
<GringoStar> comme toujours avec linux !
<Musashimaru> si on peut considérer wine comme stable... :)
<GringoStar> J'ai besoin de mon fix de IL2
<GringoStar> FlightGear est bien mais je crois qu'il s'adresse plutot aux vrai pilotes
<GringoStar> ou concepteurs
<GringoStar> et maniaques de realisme
<GringoStar> Je suis plutot a la recherche d'action...
<GringoStar> Je vais dabord installer il2 sous windows, d'après ce que j'ai lu, ça devrait être plus simple que sous linux
<GringoStar> I'll be back!
<MagicFab> amorphous1, ping
<amorphous1> MagicFab, pong
<amorphous1> MagicFab, ouais
<amorphous1> ca va
<amorphous1> toi?
<MagicFab> tiguidou
<MagicFab> dejuren, o/
<dejuren> MagicFab: hey \o
<MagicFab> amorphous1, btw, j'ai enfin pu rêgler ce problème: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12998/how-to-change-the-screen-resolution-for-the-gdm-login-screen
<MagicFab> regarde ma réponse
<amorphous1> cool
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-24
<rodeur> bonsoir
<rodeur> bonsoir
<mathben> Je viens de faire une vidéo en ogv et j'aimerais la compresser. Quel application graphique me conseillez-vous? Je devrais prendre vlc?
<Lrrr> ogv c'est pas déjà assez compressé?
<mathben> bien, il est 8 mo pour 1.25 min
<mathben> et j'arrive pas trop à le compresser avec vlc :p
<mathben> nekohayo: as-tu une solution?
<nekohayo> pitivi :P
 * nekohayo fait du dogfooding
<nekohayo> ou alors oggconvert ou transmageddon ou arista
<Lrrr> Me semble que c'est pas tant que ça 8mo pour 1 minute...
<mathben> j'ai pas activé la compression avec recordmydesktop... oups
<mathben> et j'ai pas réussi avec pitivi...
<mathben> il se peut très bien que ce soit moi qui soit poche...
<nekohayo> si t'as pas à faire aucun traitement de longueur/doublage/coupures/etc, utilise oggconvert
<mathben> et je préfère mieux prendre 15 minutes pour trouver comment la compresser que refaire la vidéo... qui a pris 1 minutes... oups
<nekohayo> c'est la façon sans se casser la tête
<nekohayo> sinon, on peut voir comment t'as fait avec pitivi
<mathben> bien, je l'ai importé dans pitivi, j'ai essayé de trouver les options... et j'ai pas trouvé
<nekohayo> ben... tu spécifies la résolution et framerate dans Projet > Paramètres du projet
<nekohayo> ensuite du insères le clip dans la table de montage
<nekohayo> et tu fais un rendu avec les codecs et paramètres que tu veux
<mathben> je trouve ça beaucoup plus facile oggconvert :p, je vais essayer pitivi dans quelques jours, je suis en retard dans mes travaux ^^
<mathben> tenez, je crois que cette vidéo manque de détail o.0 http://mathieubenoit.ca/video/problemGTKTerm3.ogv
<mathben> je viens tout juste de voir qu'il a des erreurs dans la console... je post ça où cette erreur? ici ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkterm
<mathben> car c'est la seule application qui me fait cette erreur
<mathben> j'ai oublié de mettre le lien de la vidéo... oups : http://mathieubenoit.ca/video/problemGTKTerm3.ogv
<mathben> ha non, elle était là
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> mon bureau gnome ne charge plus les fichiers, il faut que je passe par raccourcis et bureau
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-25
<GringoStar> Salut tout le monde, j'aurais (encore) besoin de votre aide... 
<GringoStar> J'ai désactivé le screensaver et j'ai ajuster les settings performance pour que mon laptop continue a jouer les video meme si le couvert est fermé et qu'il ne se mettre pas en hibernation ou en veille mais l'écran continue de s'éteindre après 15 minutes de film ou de jeux.
<GringoStar> Y a t-il un autre endroit ou verifier que le screensaver et le power management pour désactiver la mise en veille?
<GringoStar> J'ai trouvé ça mais c'est pour Xfce, est-ce que ça pourrais marcher quand même: ~$ xset -display :0 +dpms
<GringoStar> Salut Musashimaru
<Musashimaru> salut
<GringoStar> J'ai réussi à installer wine
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, j'Espère bien
<GringoStar> avec il2 et ca marche mieux que sous windows
<Musashimaru> ouais.... faut pas pousser quand même
<GringoStar> je te jure
<GringoStar> La raison est simple, je manque de ram
<GringoStar> et linux en demande moins
<Musashimaru> vu comme cas
<Musashimaru> ca
<GringoStar> Les graphs sont plus fluides
<GringoStar> meilleurs fps
<Musashimaru> c'est sur que si tu swapes comme un malade, ca doit pas avancer
<GringoStar> Euh je crois pas que le swap soit utilisé durant le jeux... ou ça planterais?
<GringoStar> super lag?
<Musashimaru> ca avancerait pas c'est tout
<GringoStar> mais j'ai encore un probleme...
<GringoStar> J'ai désactivé le screensaver et j'ai ajuster les settings performance pour que mon laptop continue a jouer les video meme si le couvert est fermé et qu'il ne se mettre pas en hibernation ou en veille mais l'écran continue de s'éteindre après 15 minutes de film ou de jeux.
<Musashimaru> check dans ton bios
<Musashimaru> c'est peut-être là que c'est configuré
<GringoStar> mais je n'ai pas ce probleme dans windows
<GringoStar> Je vais quand meme aller voir...
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, deux choix: soit tu as mal configuré ta gestion d'énergie sous linux, soit c'est configuré dans le bios et pour une raison ou une autre, linux arrive pas a modifié ca
<GringoStar> Je vais aller voir le bios et je reviens
<GringoStar> Mon bios ne semble pas avoir d'option de gestion d'énergie...
<Musashimaru> ha
<GringoStar> Si tu veux bien, j'aimerais vérifier mes autres options avec toi...
<Musashimaru> heuuu... moi je fais rien... je sais juste que quand tvtime tourne, j'ai pas de mise en veille
<GringoStar> Je dois m'être trompé quelque part, quand j'ouvre le screensaver, le theme est blank screen, apès 2 heures, et les 2 crochets sont enlevés ( activer le screensaver et lock screen)
<Musashimaru> screensaver et veille de l'écran c'est pas pareil
<GringoStar> Dans gestion de l'énergie,?
<Musashimaru> surement. je sais pas, j'y ai jamais touché :)
<GringoStar> Dans gestion de l'énergie, lorsque branché, j'ai tout mis à jamais 
<GringoStar> Il doit y avoir un autre setup quelque part...
<GringoStar> en tout cas merci quand meme...
<Musashimaru> wait, je regarde
<Musashimaru> tu regardes tes videos avec quoi?
<Musashimaru> normalement les vrais players bloquent les mises en veille
<GringoStar> avec vlc c'est correct
<Musashimaru> oui, tu dois avoir une option pour ca
<GringoStar> c'est you tube ou d'autre playeur online comme divx
<Musashimaru> là oui... c'est normal que ca bloque pas
<Musashimaru> automatiquement
<GringoStar> mais le gros probleme c'est il-2 je suis en pleine course lorsque l'écran devient noir, le temps que je touche la souris, je suis planté!
<GringoStar> Et certaine courses durent plus d'une demi heure
<Musashimaru> dans Power Management Preference tu as Actions: Put computer to sleep: Choisi never
<Musashimaru> Put display to sleep, choisi never
<GringoStar> Déjà fait
<Musashimaru> étrange
<GringoStar> J'ai trouvé ça mais c'est pour Xfce, est-ce que ça pourrais marcher quand même: ~$ xset -display :0 +dpms
<Musashimaru> aucune idée
<Musashimaru> si c'Est une commande X11 xfce ou autre ca change rien
<GringoStar> Est-ce que ça pourrait marcher avec wine:  8.5. 
<GringoStar>       How do I make my application stop the computer auto-suspending?
<GringoStar>     
<GringoStar>       If your application is doing a long operation, you might want to
<GringoStar>       disable the ability to suspend for a little while.
<GringoStar>       You should use gnome-session if you really don't want the user to be
<GringoStar>       able to suspend, or for the computer to save power by hibernating
<GringoStar>       or suspending. ?
<Musashimaru> pas avec wine
<GringoStar> Je vais faire un test avec le xset, reviens dans 20 minutes...
<GringoStar> Merci encore
<failshell> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-26
<mathben> bonsoir
<mathben> je me demandais, devrais-je installer svn ou bazaar comme gestionnaire de dépôt pour mes projets personnels?
<mathben> je vais installer bazaar :)
<deuxpi> git ?
<mathben> oui, je viens à l'instant même de décider de prendre git finalement
<mathben> héhé
<deuxpi> oh
<failshell> salut
<mathben> bonjour, j'ai trouvé un bug dans l'installation d'ubuntu 10.10, c'est oû que je peux le reporter sur launchpad, je ne trouve pas les mots clés pour trouver le projet :s
<deuxpi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<mathben> deuxpi: merci
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> kanouk,  bonjour
<cyphermox> *bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir cyphermox :)
<kanouk> suis en train de changer de bureau sous karmic
<kanouk> gnome ne prend pas les effets visuels, faut que je réactive à chaque nouveau démarrage
<mathben> kanouk: tu as la dernière version d'ubuntu?
<kanouk> non mathben , j'ai déjà de la difficulté avec les effets graphiques
<kanouk> et le dernier pilote ne fonctionne pas avec mon ordi
<kanouk> faut toujours que j'aie l'ancien
<mathben> moi aussi ça m'arrivait avec une ancienne version, puis j'avais installé une application
<mathben> mais, il avait un conflit
<kanouk> ah!
<mathben> c'est flou ce que je dis et le problème est surement arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre, as-tu été voir des topics sur le forum?
<kanouk> avant ça marchait super bien mais depuis 2 semaines les effets visuels se désactivent toujours
<kanouk> oui plein de topic
<kanouk> mais là bizarrement je viens d'installer kde et j'ai regardé dans la configuration des effets de bureau et l'affichage composite est actif contrairement à gnome et sur ce kde pas besoin d'activer les effets visuels, ils se chargent tous seuls
<kanouk> c'est pt'être ce qui manque dans gnome
<mathben> ha, mais tu parles de compiz dans gnome?
<kanouk> oui
<cyphermox> kanouk, kde fonctionne différemment pour les effets visuels, Kwin par défaut plutot que compiz
<kanouk> ah
<kanouk> compiz est très gourmand en ressources
<cyphermox> si tu démarres compiz avec la commande 'compiz --replace', tu auras peut-être des messages dans un terminal qui diront pourquoi les effets ne sont pas activés correctement?
<kanouk> et quand j'ai des messages bien la plupart du temps je sais pas que faire avec
<kanouk> bon je vais démarrer sur ma session gnome et je reviens
<kanouk> re cyphermox 
<kanouk> en tout cas kwin fonctionne très bien
<kanouk> et sur gnome je ne vois plus les fichiers qui sont sur mon bureau
<kanouk> faut que j'aille dans raccourcis et cliquer sur bureau
<kanouk> cyphermox--> le message que j'ai est le suivant: "Checking for Xgl: not present.  Xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file.  Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cyphermox> d'ac
<cyphermox> et ta carte, c'est une ATI?
<kanouk> et j'ai d'autres choses qui ont été vérifiées et en dernier dans /ysr/bin/compiz.real (video) -Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<cyphermox> ah, oublie ca j'ai rien dit :D
<kanouk> ben comment je fais pour savoir
<cyphermox> c'est probablement ca la raison, mais quoi faire...
<kanouk> avant ça marchait
<cyphermox> est-ce que Gnome démarre correctement si tu utilises une session d'invité?
<kanouk> je sais pas jamais essayé
<kanouk> tu voudrais que j'essaie?
<kanouk> c'est parti j'essaie
<cyphermox> oui, si c'est possible. c'est un bon moyen de voir que le problème est dans la config de ton utilisateur ou dans les paquets ou le systeme lui-meme
<kanouk> oui tout est ok mais j'ai pas fermé ma session normale pour ça
<cyphermox> pas de problème
<kanouk> ok
<cyphermox> donc il s'agirait de configuration dans ton répertoire personnel, probablement
<kanouk> ça se peut parce qu'avant tout était ok
<kanouk> alors je pourrais prendre la configuration de quel fichier pour mettre dans mon dossier à moi
<cyphermox> je sais pas trop :)
<kanouk> est-ce que ce serait dans .config?
<cyphermox> oui, en principe
<cyphermox> sinon, c'est dans gconf
<cyphermox> (donc tu veux vérifier dans gconf-editor)
<kanouk> ok je regarde les fichiers que j'ai
<kanouk> j'ai fait le tour de gconf-editor hier et j'ai rien trouvé
<cyphermox> ok
<kanouk> et si je copiais ces fichiers et mettre dans mon dossier personnel s'ils n'y sont pas?
<cyphermox> je crois que ca risque plutot d'être le contraire, plus de fichiers dans ton dossier personnel
<kanouk> et si je renommais mon dossier .gconf en .oldgconf
<kanouk> probable qu'il se recrérait un nouveau dossier non?
<kanouk> ouais parce que c'est la session invité
<kanouk> bon alors qu'est-ce que je dois faire pour tout recréer ma session?
<cyphermox> euh tu pourrais recréer ta session dans un nouvel utilisateur
<kanouk> et je ferais comment?
<cyphermox> puis ensuite recopier sélectivement ce que tu veux remettre, wallpaper, etc.
<kanouk> oui
<cyphermox> sinon peut-être plus simple, juste effacer .config/compiz* pour voir, tout d'un coup que ce serait que ca
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je vais essayer
<kanouk> il est o
<kanouk> où ce fichier?
<kanouk> cyphermox--> tu as 2 dossiers .gnome dans ton répertoire personnel parce que moi je n'ai que .gnome2
<kanouk> bon j'ai fait
<kanouk> reste à voir
<kanouk> pas marché
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-27
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir tlm :) 
<kanouk> bonsoir Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> Finalement recu mon nouveau portable... 2 premieres etapes de completer, 1- Enlever Microsoft et installer Ubuntu 2- Enlever le collant de Windows 7 et le remplacer par un collant d'Ubuntu :)
<kanouk> t'es décidé Mobidoy :D
<Mobidoy> Ouaip.... Mais j<y vois une tres grosse difference en performance....
<Mobidoy> Le portable est deja excessivement puissant mais avec Ubuntu, c<est encore plus evident :) 
<kanouk> tu l'as essayé en live avant?
<Mobidoy> Non :) j'avais confiance :) 
<kanouk> tu parles au passé là Mobidoy  ;D
<Mobidoy> ouin... j'ai toujours confiance.... :)
<Mobidoy> Mais a ce moment... j'avais confiance que l'installation irais tres bien sans devoir essayer en Live :) 
<kanouk> je re
<kanouk> re
<Mobidoy> re bienvenue :) 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> as-tu un site avec une liste de repo/ppa ^ 
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> :(
<Mobidoy> pas grave :) 
<Mobidoy> je vais chercher un peu :) 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> de toute facon, sur le forum officiel, il y a des guides pour tout ca :) 
<kanouk> en effet la documentation est très bien
<Mobidoy> Es-tu vraiment au Luxembourg ?
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> et toi tu es de où?
<Mobidoy> lol, ton Whois te montre la... :) 
<Mobidoy> Chateauguay, rive-sud de montreal
<kanouk> moi je suis du québec
<kanouk> tout comme toi
<Mobidoy> es-tu pres de montreal ? (tentative subtil de recrutement pour le Club Linux Atomic) lol
<kanouk> pas très loin 
<kanouk> rive-sud de montréal
<kanouk> connais pas le club Linux Atomic
<Mobidoy> Nous avons ete faire un tour voir, Cyphermox, deuxpi ainsi que moi meme il y a 2 semaines, c'etait au cafe noir a la sortie du metro papineau... 
<Mobidoy> Ca semble bien... Beaucoup de potentiel :) 
<kanouk> tu t'y connais beaucoup en gnome?
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Moyen, mais je me debrouille :) 
<Mobidoy> tu as besoin d'aide ?
<Mobidoy> Kanouk, as-tu besoin d'aide avec Gnome ?
<mathben> oups, un peu en retard, moi j'avais installé fusion-icon ou compiz-switch sur ubuntu quand j'avais un problème du genre et ça avait réglé, mais c'est une solution cocasse : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/compiz_fusion
<mathben> kanouk: 
<mathben> désolé du temps de réponse, je dois quitter
<failshell> salut
<kanouk> excuse-moi Mobidoy 
<kanouk> j'avais pas vu
<Mobidoy> Salut Failshell
<Mobidoy> Pas grave Kanouk, je code un site Web en meme temps :) 
<kanouk> :D
<kanouk> allo mathben
<kanouk> merci pour le lien Mobidoy je vais regarder
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> Le liens est de Mathben :)
<kanouk> ah ok pardon
<kanouk> merci mathben
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<Ankman> 'allo kanouk
<kanouk> allo Ankman :)
<Musashimaru> allooooooooooo
<kanouk> allo Musashimaru :)
<Ankman> aaaalo :-)
<Mobidoy> Avis aux interesses, rencontre du club Linux Atomic le 16 Decembre :) (Montreal) Ouvert a tous :) 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi je viens de faire le test avec mon headset Megalodon sur mon nouveau portable, meme probleme :)
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: yep... j'ai vu le commentaire sur le rapport de bug :)
<Mobidoy> lol ok... en passant, mon nouveau portable, c'est une BOMBE lol :) 
<GringoStar> Mayday mayday Mayday
<GringoStar> grub rescue!!!
<GringoStar> Argh!!!
<GringoStar> Quelqu<un peut m'aider avec grub rescue?
<Mobidoy_> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ?
<GringoStar> Salut
<GringoStar> Apparamment, je dois r/installer grub
<Mobidoy_> ok, et ca te dit quoi ? es-tu dans Ubuntu ?
<GringoStar> Non ca boot pas
<GringoStar> je suis sur le live cd de backtrack car c<est le seul qui me donne acces a internet
<Mobidoy_> as-tu acces a une fenetre de terminal ?
<GringoStar> oui
<GringoStar> sur #ubuntu  on m<a dit de faire sudo grub-install /dev/sdx
<GringoStar> mais je ne suis pas sur de quel sd je dois mettre
<Mobidoy_> sd(x) le x etant la lettre de la partition ou est ton boot
<Mobidoy_> minute
<GringoStar> oui mais il est ou mon boot^
<GringoStar> ?
<GringoStar> us keyboard
<GringoStar> :)
<GringoStar> J'ai win qui de memoire doit etre sda1
<Mobidoy_> ouin je sais j'ai le meme probleme de US Keyboard... faudrais que je le change... 
<Mobidoy_> jette un oeil a ceci
<Mobidoy_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mobidoy_> regarde dans la liste il y a reinstall grub2 from live 
<Mobidoy_> tu vas p-e pouvoir trouver ta solution
<GringoStar> merci
<Mobidoy_> Laisse moi savoir ce que tu trouves... 
<GringoStar> J<ai fait sudo fdisk -l
<Mobidoy_> le ' est a coter du enter :P 
<GringoStar> just forgot
<Mobidoy_> pas grave, je fais expres
<GringoStar> '
<GringoStar> comment je colle  un terminal ici deja?
<GringoStar> sudo fdisk -l
<GringoStar> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<GringoStar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<GringoStar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<GringoStar> Disk identifier: 0xa8f4a8f4
<GringoStar>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GringoStar> /dev/hda1   *           1        2374    19069123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<GringoStar> /dev/hda2            2375        4668    18426555    5  Extended
<GringoStar> /dev/hda3            4669        4864     1574370   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<GringoStar> /dev/hda5            2375        4668    18425758   83  Linux
<GringoStar> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<GringoStar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<GringoStar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<GringoStar> Disk identifier: 0xa339a339
<GringoStar>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GringoStar> /dev/sda1   *           1        4864    39070048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<GringoStar> donc je dois faire faire sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<GringoStar> Oups je dois faire faire sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  suivi de sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<GringoStar> Euh la je ne suis plus sur, ce serait : sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda ?
<GringoStar> C"est sda ou sda1?
<GringoStar> toujours la?
<GringoStar> Mobidoy_ mon HD externe est presentement nomme sda1!!!
<Mobidoy_> dsl j<etais afk
<GringoStar> Salut
<GringoStar> no prob
<Mobidoy_> non a ce que je vois, c'est sda 5
<Mobidoy_> hda1 est ton externe tu dis ?
<GringoStar> Je le demonte et recommence
<Mobidoy_> ok
<GringoStar> sudo fdisk -l
<GringoStar> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<GringoStar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<GringoStar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<GringoStar> Disk identifier: 0xa8f4a8f4
<GringoStar>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GringoStar> /dev/hda1   *           1        2374    19069123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<GringoStar> /dev/hda2            2375        4668    18426555    5  Extended
<GringoStar> /dev/hda3            4669        4864     1574370   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<GringoStar> /dev/hda5            2375        4668    18425758   83  Linux
<Mobidoy_> minute
<GringoStar> donc je devrais faire: sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt
<GringoStar> suivi de sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/hda5 ?
<Mobidoy_> fait un sudo blkid
<GringoStar> Je dois etre sur car je dois redemarrer avant de le faire et je n<aurai plus internet...
<GringoStar> now?
<Mobidoy_> tu as pas besoin de redemarrer pour faire un blkid
<GringoStar> sudo blkid
<GringoStar> /dev/sda1: UUID="394f163c-08b5-448c-ba6b-f21f0ad36120" TYPE="ext3"
<GringoStar> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="4b76e31d-3c11-4a0b-a521-8fa1b2029440"
<GringoStar> /dev/sdb5: UUID="532464e8-0659-436e-8b50-0fb0290abbb2" TYPE="swap"
<GringoStar> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<GringoStar> /dev/sda2: UUID="88CA476DCA47569A" LABEL="RECOVERY" TYPE="ntfs"
<GringoStar> /dev/sda3: UUID="69b61333-ad2b-451f-84b8-f969f3ad90b0" TYPE="ext3"
<GringoStar> /dev/sda4: UUID="705a4272-401d-4fbc-b111-6124457f5a16" TYPE="swap"
<GringoStar> /dev/hda1: UUID="36400A224009EA07" TYPE="ntfs"
<GringoStar> /dev/hda3: UUID="f9a020a5-0335-4551-9478-5815509af17f" TYPE="swap"
<GringoStar> /dev/hda5: UUID="f016f506-b80c-42e3-8fe3-ce6c2a57c094" TYPE="ext4"
<GringoStar> 3 swap?
<Mobidoy_> ouin, une sur chaque disque lol
<GringoStar> ext3?
<GringoStar> je comprend pas
<Mobidoy_> ext3 est un type de formatage
<GringoStar> une commande semblable qui donnerait les dimensions des partition?
<GringoStar> oui mais ca devrait etre ext4
<Mobidoy_> ca depends comment tu l<a fait ou que le cd l'ai fait..
<Mobidoy_> essaie ca
<Mobidoy_> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Mobidoy_> et trouve la section 
<Mobidoy_> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<GringoStar> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
<GringoStar> if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
<GringoStar>   load_env
<GringoStar> fi
<GringoStar> set default="0"
<GringoStar> if [ ${prev_saved_entry} ]; then
<GringoStar>   set saved_entry=${prev_saved_entry}
<GringoStar>   save_env saved_entry
<GringoStar>   set prev_saved_entry=
<GringoStar>   save_env prev_saved_entry
<GringoStar>   set boot_once=true
<Mobidoy_> la 10_linux pas la 00_header :) 
<Mobidoy_> il y a une ligne qui vas ressembler a ca
<Mobidoy_> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic root=UUID=3bf89100-bfc3-4223-a191-caa5511a1ae7 ro   quiet splash
<Mobidoy_> avec le root-uuid= int vas savoir quel est ton disk avec boot :) 
<Mobidoy_> ont pas int
<GringoStar> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<GringoStar> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<GringoStar> 	recordfail
<GringoStar> 	insmod ext2
<GringoStar> 	set root='(hd0,6)'
<GringoStar> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f016f506-b80c-42e3-8fe3-ce6c2a57c094
<GringoStar> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=f016f506-b80c-42e3-8fe3-ce6c2a57c094 ro   quiet splash
<GringoStar> 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
<GringoStar> }
<GringoStar> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<GringoStar> 	recordfail
<GringoStar> 	insmod ext2
<GringoStar> 	set root='(hd0,6)'
<GringoStar> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f016f506-b80c-42e3-8fe3-ce6c2a57c094
<GringoStar> 	echo	'Loading Linux 2.6.32-21-generic ...'
<GringoStar> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=f016f506-b80c-42e3-8fe3-ce6c2a57c094 ro single 
<GringoStar> 	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
<GringoStar> 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
<GringoStar> }
<GringoStar> ### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<GringoStar> ext2?
<GringoStar> root=hd0,6
<GringoStar> donc le root est hda5
<Mobidoy_> minute :) 
<Mobidoy_> oui hda 5
<Mobidoy_> hda5
<GringoStar> donc je devrais faire: sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt suivi de sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/hda5
<Mobidoy_> tu dois le faire avec le live cd de ubuntu ....
<Mobidoy_> je verifie la commande.. minute :) 
<GringoStar> sur, ce;lui ci n"a meme pas grub 2
<GringoStar> c<est bizard que ce soit hda5 plutot que sda1
<Mobidoy_> non c'est normal... 
<Mobidoy_> sda1 c'est la boot partition, celle avec le bootstrap mais, dans le bootstrap, ca lui dit d'aller verifier dans hda5 pour le menu de demarrage :) 
<GringoStar> et le --root-directory
<Mobidoy_> et oui, ta commende est correct
<Mobidoy_> aussi
<Mobidoy_> commande.... maudit que mes doigts ont de la misere
<GringoStar> pourquoi /mnt/
<GringoStar> le dernier /
<Mobidoy_> pour dire que c<est un repertoire
<Mobidoy_> donc, dans le repertoire /mnt
<GringoStar> ok j<essai...
<GringoStar> '
<Mobidoy_> tout ce qui est "device" est un repertoire dans linux
<GringoStar> j
<GringoStar>  /mnt je comprend mais /mnt/ c<est pas un sous repertoire?
<GringoStar> en t k si ca marche, il me reste la partition home a cree, quelle dimension a besoin linux
<GringoStar> il me reste 20 gb
<GringoStar> 8 used
<GringoStar> 1.5 swap
<GringoStar> 12 pour linux et le reste pour home ca semble correcte^
<GringoStar> ?
<GringoStar> ok seeya
<GringoStar> Musashimaru peux-tu me rappeller comment coller plusieurs ligne dans le chat pour que ca s'affiche comme un url
<Musashimaru> plusieurs lignes?
<GringoStar> je veux coller un log
<GringoStar> un rapport d<erreur 
<GringoStar> il me semble que tu avais un truc pour ca
<Musashimaru> pastbin
<Musashimaru> cherche dans google
<GringoStar> merci
<GringoStar> Je croiyais qu'il n'y avait rien dans la partition swap
<Ankman> poor me ;-)
<GringoStar> nice one!?!
 * Ankman has a tshirt with that text o
<Ankman> n
<GringoStar> :P
<GringoStar> Je dois r/installer grub :(
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, y'A rien dqns le swap si tu swappes pas
<GringoStar> on m<a dit que grub est dans le swap!
<GringoStar> j'ai l'impression de parler une autre langue
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, on t'a dit des conneries ou tu as mal compris
<Musashimaru> grub est dasn le MBR
<Musashimaru> comme lilo
<GringoStar> motherboard^
<GringoStar> ?
<Musashimaru> non, Master Boot Record. La partie du disque qui sert à l'ancer l'OS
<GringoStar> et c'est une partition a part?
<Musashimaru> non, je pense que c'est un espace au tout début du disque... mais je peux pas garantir à 100% comment ca marche
<Musashimaru> c'est ce que lance le bios en fait
<GringoStar> mon ordi boot plus, j<ai juste grub rescue. on m<a dit de r/installer grub, j'ai fait : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<GringoStar> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda5
<GringoStar> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<GringoStar> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<GringoStar> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<Musashimaru> ben lÀ, j'Ai jamais eu à réinstaller un grub, mais tu vois, il veut s'installer dans le MBR plutot qu'une partition
<GringoStar> en fait il est d/ja installer, mais il n<arrive plus a trouver mes partition car je les ai d/placee et resize
<GringoStar> sorry US keyboard
<Musashimaru> normalement si tu n'As pas cassé grub, tu as juste à modifier le fichier de config et faire un update-grub
<GringoStar> je manquais de place pour M$ loose donc j<ai resizer
<Musashimaru> préférable d'avoir un disque pour linux et un pour windows
<GringoStar> c un laptop
<Musashimaru> tnant pis
<GringoStar> je crois que le hd externe (usb) serait beaucoup plus lent?
<GringoStar> cass/ grub... je ne crois pas mais comment etre sur?
<Musashimaru> cdsurement
<Musashimaru> ben il dit quoi quand tu veux booter?
<GringoStar>  que les partition n'existe pas
<GringoStar> rescue-grub>
<Musashimaru> je sais pas trop comment récupérer ca... mais je crois qu'il y a de la doc la dessus sur le net pour le faire depuis le CD d'install. Tu as regardé sur le site du zero?
<GringoStar> mais avec le live cd je peux lire les fichiers de chaque partition
<GringoStar> Ha le site!!!
<GringoStar> non j<ai pris l<info sur la doc de ubuntu
<GringoStar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<GringoStar> dans live cd
<GringoStar> j<ai trouv/ plein d<info sur le zero
<GringoStar> je reviens
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-28
<IdleOne> GringoStar: you want to install grub to /dev/sda1
<IdleOne> not sda5
<GringoStar> IdleOne but sda1 is my windows partition
<IdleOne> yes but it is installing to the MBR (master Boot Record) it needs to be first or it doesn't work
<GringoStar> ok thank you
<GringoStar> I'll try and be right back
<IdleOne> k
<GringoStar> euh merci!
<IdleOne> de rien
<IdleOne> working now?
<GringoStar> je dois redemarrer, je ne suis pas sur ubuntu...
<IdleOne> ok
<GringoStar> IdleOne ca marche pas non plus 
<GringoStar> J<ai le meme message 
<GringoStar> j<essai avec sda
<GringoStar> IdleOne: Ça marche, la solution c'est sda
<IdleOne> glad you got it working
<GringoStar> salut
<GringoStar> oups
<Mobidoy> Salut, et puis ?
<GringoStar> ça a marché
<Mobidoy> cool :) 
<GringoStar> faut pas mettre le numero de la partition
<Mobidoy> ahh ok
<GringoStar> c'est sda pas sda5
<GringoStar> ça m'a pris +ou- 6 hrs
<Mobidoy> faudrais qu'ils corigent leur guide
<Mobidoy> comment ca ?
<GringoStar> J'ai joué avec mes partitions ce midi
<GringoStar> je viens juste de revenir a ubuntu
<GringoStar> en tout 8 hrs mais le temps de manger...
<Mobidoy> ahhh ok... ouin quand tu jous avec tes partitions, tu peux modifier des choses que tu voudrais pas :) 
<Mobidoy> mais ce qui est bizzard c'est que normalement, les partitions sont identifier par leurs UUID non par leurs nom (sda1, sda2 etc...) 
<GringoStar> c'est quoi la difference entre  hda1 et sda1
<Mobidoy> si je me rappel bien, hda est un disque IDE et sda c'est sata et sccsi je crois mais laisse moi verifier
<GringoStar> la commande c'etait avec sda mais je n'ai qu'un ide dans mon laptop
<Mobidoy> tu es sur que c'est un IDE car quand ont regarde ton fdisk -l il liste un sda
<Mobidoy> et oui, hd c'est IDE et SD c'est sata ou scsi
<GringoStar> il liste hda si unmount et sda si monté
<GringoStar> je crois
<GringoStar> sembleillogique
<Mobidoy> non tu as les 2, sda et hda, fait un fdisk -l tu vas voir
<GringoStar> euh ca marche pas
<GringoStar> pas d'erreur mais pas de résultat
<Mobidoy> sudo avant :) 
<Mobidoy> sudo fdisk -l
<GringoStar> il manque un nom de disk?
<GringoStar> c bon
<GringoStar> sda
<Mobidoy> paste le ici
<GringoStar> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<GringoStar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<GringoStar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<GringoStar> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<GringoStar> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<GringoStar> Disk identifier: 0xa8f4a8f4
<GringoStar>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GringoStar> /dev/sda1   *           1        2374    19069123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<GringoStar> /dev/sda2            2375        4668    18426555    5  Extended
<GringoStar> /dev/sda3            4669        4864     1574370   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<GringoStar> /dev/sda5            2375        4668    18425758   83  Linux
<GringoStar> linus@linus-laptop:~
<Mobidoy> ok ton disque externe est pas connecter... 
<GringoStar> non
<GringoStar> je suis dans le salon
<GringoStar> devant la tv
<GringoStar> the punisher
<Mobidoy> donc, si tu regardes ca, tu as 1 disque dans ton portable, sda ave 4 partition 1, 2, 3 et 5
<Mobidoy> Donc ton disque dur dans ton ordi est un sata. Si tu mets un cd ou DvD dans ton lecteur, tu auras un sdb... 
<Mobidoy> et ton disque externe est un IDE donc, hda
<Mobidoy> donc, les 2 premiere lettre te disent le type de disque (sd pour sata et scsi, hd pour ide), la 3 ieme lettre te dis le nombre de disque physique (a premier, b second, c 3 ieme etc... ) et finalement, le chiffre, c<est la partition.
<GringoStar> si je fais une partition home je peux l'utiliser pour windows aussi? ntfs seulement? 
<Mobidoy> sur ton hda, ont voient pas la 4 mais c'est probablement une partition etendue donc, une partition qui en contient d'autres...
<Mobidoy> oui mais il te faut un logiciel special sur windows pour les ext3 et 4
<Mobidoy> mais si il y a des choses que tu veux partager entre les 2, tu te fais une partition en NTFS que tu nomme data... 
<Mobidoy> Mieux pas donner acces a ton home a windows.... c<est jouer avec le feu
<GringoStar>  donc je ne toucherai plus aux partitions
<Mobidoy> avec quoi tu as modifier tes partitions ?
<GringoStar> gparted
<Mobidoy> ouin tu es aussi bien, a moins que tu en cree dans ta partition etendue, ton probleme c'est que ta partiton root est dans cette partition etendu... 
<GringoStar> et pourquoi c'est mon probleme
<GringoStar> un problem
<GringoStar> et la solution?
<Mobidoy> un probleme, c'est qu'il est dans une partition qui peut etre facilement bouger, solutionsi tu veux en ajouter (des partitions) tu les mets apres ta partition linux
<Mobidoy> normalement, tu aurais du partitionner sda1 (windows) sda2 (linux) ensuite, la 3 pour data exemple
<Mobidoy> la 4 tu fais une etendue qui pourras contenir 1 ou + partition
<GringoStar> je suis supposé avoir ntfs au début suivi d'une extended qui comprend linux et son swap
<Mobidoy> mais si tu es sous windows 7, tu as automatiquement une partition systeme de 100Mb (sda1), partition windows (sda2) et finalement sda3 ta partition windows
<GringoStar> xp
<Mobidoy> vas voir dans gparted mais je crois que ta swap n'est pas dans une etendue
<GringoStar> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<GringoStar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<GringoStar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<GringoStar> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<GringoStar> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<GringoStar> Disk identifier: 0xa8f4a8f4
<GringoStar>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GringoStar> /dev/sda1   *           1        2374    19069123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<GringoStar> /dev/sda2            2375        4668    18426555    5  Extended
<GringoStar> /dev/sda3            4669        4864     1574370   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<GringoStar> /dev/sda5            2375        4668    18425758   83  Linux
<GringoStar> linus@linus-laptop:~
<GringoStar> regarde les chiffres
<GringoStar> start et end
<Mobidoy> lol
<GringoStar> tu as raison
<Mobidoy> oui oublie ca, j'ai mal regarder lol
<Mobidoy> oups oui
<Mobidoy> pas besoin de gparted
<GringoStar> bizarrement je n'ai pas gparted, il est seulement sur le livecd
<Mobidoy> donc, ne fait pas  de partition primaire, juste des logique dans ton etendue et tu auras pas de probleme
<Mobidoy> oui, c'est normal... 
<Mobidoy> vas dans une fenetre terminal et tappe sudo apt-get install gparted
<GringoStar> pour les autres je sais pas mais pour le swap ce midi il me semble que je ne pouvais pas
<GringoStar> seulement primaire
<Mobidoy> il ne faut pas que tu touches a ta sda1 car tu vas detruire le bootstrap donc, reinstall complet, la 2 tu peux pas la defaire a moins que tu enleves linux et la swap bin, faudrais que tu la demontes avant... 
<Mobidoy> ca ce fait dans gparted...
<Mobidoy> c'est la seul qui est monter automatiquement avec le livecd car, si elle existe, il l'utilise
<Mobidoy> Disk /dev/sda: 128.0 GB, 128035676160 bytes
<Mobidoy> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15566 cylinders
<Mobidoy> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Mobidoy> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Mobidoy> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Mobidoy> Disk identifier: 0xe18b28b6
<Mobidoy>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Mobidoy> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Mobidoy> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Mobidoy> /dev/sda2              13       14261   114445312    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Mobidoy> /dev/sda3           14261       15567    10485760   83  Linux
<Mobidoy> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Mobidoy> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<Mobidoy> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Mobidoy> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Mobidoy> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Mobidoy> Disk identifier: 0xbbc58b91
<Mobidoy>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb1               1       39640   318401536    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb2           39640       52694   104857600   83  Linux
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb3           52694       60802    65126400    5  Extended
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb5           52694       53347     5242880   83  Linux
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb6           53347       55305    15728640   83  Linux
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb7           55305       55566     2097152   83  Linux
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb8           55566       58177    20971520   83  Linux
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb9           58177       59757    12691456   83  Linux
<Mobidoy> /dev/sdb10          59757       60802     8388608   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Mobidoy> tu vois, j'ai une partition pour tout, ou presque... lol
<Mobidoy> root, home, var, opt, swap, usr, tmp, srv
<GringoStar> mon 40 go est passé date
<GringoStar> et le programe win pour les ext4 ca marche bien?
<GringoStar> est  ce qu'il y a un genre de wine inversé pour lire mes fichiers linux sous windows?
<Mobidoy> oui ca fonctionne bien...
<Mobidoy> brb, je dois retourner chez moi... ma femme a decider quònt part !!! 
<GringoStar> salut
<Mobidoy> ca seras pas long... je reste a 5 minutes dìci
<kanouk> bonjour!
<GringoStar> Salut à tous
<cyphermox> GringoStar, salut
<ronj> salut, j'ai besoin de testeurs pour voir si un bug réseau/torrent est reproductible. Si vous avez 10min et pas peur d'un redémarrage potentiel, faites moi signe par message privé pour que je vous transmette l'url du torrent en question
<kanouk> bonsoir
<ronj> soir
<kanouk> bonsoir ronj 
<Ankman> allo kanouk et ronj
<kanouk> Allo! Ankman :)
<kanouk> je comprends pas pourquoi gnome ne veut plus monter les volumes des mes périphériques usb
<kanouk> avec un autre bureau ça fonctionne
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-21
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<stephane56> slt
<stephane56> slt
<stephane56> re
<cyphermox> stephane56: bonjour
<stephane56> bjr
<stephane56> je cherche une pesonne qui me peut me donner une solution sur xubuntu 11.1
<stephane> j'ai installé voyager qui est basé sur xubuntu 11.10
<Guest24294> et quand je lance mon pc mon ecran affiche coupure 92.7 khz 58hz apres ecran noir et mon bureau s'affiche
<cyphermox> d'ac, d'après moi, la résolution est mal configurée dans grub, pour le kernel, il te suffirait d'ajouter la ligne vga= ... pour régler le problème, mais ca dépend de la résolution que tu veux avoir
<Guest24294> mon ecran est 1680*1050
<Guest24294> je peux t'envoyer une copie de mon grub si tu veux
<cyphermox> non, pas nécessaire
<Guest24294> on le trouve ds quel répertoire
<cyphermox> tu peux essayer de modifier /etc/default/grub et changer la ligne GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT pour y ajouter " vga=0x318"
<cyphermox> quand tu auras terminé il faudra simplement faire "sudo update-grub" avant de redémarrer.
<cyphermox> 0x318 c'est 1024x768 avec 16 millions de couleurs, mais si tu veux essayer différents modes, j'ai une liste ici: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<Guest24294> en face la ligne j'ai ca GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Guest24294> j'enleve quiet splah et met vga=0x318
<cyphermox> non, ajoute seulement
<Guest24294> je mets GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" vga=0*318
<Guest24294> désolé si je pose des questions bêtes mais je débute
<Guest24294> ""/etc/default/grub: 11: vga=0*318: not found
<stephane56> cyphermox: jai mis a cote de la ligne vga=0*318 j'ai tjrs erreur
<stephane56> a moins que j'ai mal fait
<cyphermox> non, je crois qu'il faudrait plutot aller dans grub et voir ce que retourne la commande vbeinfo, ton moniteur doit nécessiter une configuration spéciale pour bien fonctionner avant que le bureau s'affiche
<stephane56> pas compris
<stephane56> la commande je la tape ds le terminal
<stephane56> # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<stephane56> # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<stephane56> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<stephane56> #GRUB_GFXMODE=1680x1050
<stephane56> cyphermox: tu as vu
<cyphermox> oui, j'ai vu, et ca aide probablement pas
<cyphermox> le commentaire là explique exactement ce qu'il faut faire: rouler vbeinfo *dans grub* pour vérifier les résolutions détectées
<stephane56> j'ai jamais fait
<cyphermox> quand le menu grub affiche, tu peux appuyer sur 'c' pour obtenir la ligne de commande, et de là tu pourrais rouler vbeinfo
<stephane56> quand je lance xubuntu
<stephane56> cyphermox: quand je lance xubuntu j'appuie sur c
<cyphermox> quand tu démarrer l'ordi, tiens Maj, puis quand le menu apparait appuye sur c
<stephane56> ok
<stephane56> je tente
<stephane56> cyphermox: impossible de voir grub au lancement en appuyant sur shift
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> quand l'ordinateur démarre, tiens shift et le menu va apparaitre
<cyphermox> mais il faut le tenir
<stephane56> j'ai fait ca
<stephane56> j'ai laisse mon doigt dessus
<stephane56> mais rien ne s'affiche et mon message ecran arrive
<stephane56> je dois avoir un truc tordu
<stephane56> quand tu appuies dessus le menu s'affiche de suite ou au bout de plus une minute
<cyphermox> non ca reste tout simplement probablement le meme bug
<cyphermox> tu peux essayer de décommenter GRUB_GFXMODE dans /etc/default/grub et le changer pour 1024x768
<cyphermox> ceci dit, pour enregistrer les changements tu dois ensuite rouler sudo update-grub
<stephane56> y'a til des " avant et apres 1024*768 cyphermox 
<cyphermox> non
<stephane56> cyphermox: c'est fait sans aucun succes
<stephane56> en plus ca bug le pc
<stephane56> quand j'appuie sur shift
<cyphermox> ca a aucun sens, soit c'est trop top, soit trop tard -- c'est comme ca qu'on ouvre le menu de grub, tout simplement, tenir shift quand l'ordi démarre et commence à lire les disques
<cyphermox> désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider davantage
<stephane56> merci
<_dlm_> bonjour
<Ankman> bonsoir
<cyphermox> 'soir!
<CloudQc> wazzap
<cyphermox> bof, très occupé, et ca marche pas :)
<CloudQc> test é
<_dlm_> bonsoir
<Kimlaroux> Wazzupp!!
<Ankman> heh
<cyphermox> yo
<pangolin> hey cyphermox 
<cyphermox> hey dude
<pangolin> How are you doing?
<cyphermox> not too bad
<cyphermox> felt kind of sick today, but "worked" anyway
<cyphermox> not really accomplished much though
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-22
<cyphermox> or to be precise (hehe)
<cyphermox> accomplished nothing at all yet, maybe I can manage to fix one build failure now with some luck
<pangolin> you work to much
<cyphermox> not enough
<cyphermox> and you, how are you doing?
<pangolin> I'm ok.
<pangolin> I have 3 kittens I need to find homes for
<pangolin> you know anybody who wants a kitten?
<pangolin> all silver/grey
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> do you have pictures?
<pangolin> I will upload them and give you the link in a little bit
<cyphermox> k
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-23
<chaput> Bonjour, J'avais une petite question d'ordre général. Dans un laboratoire de test on aimerais passé d'une solution propriétaire vmwaire(esx) a xen. je crois que Ubuntu est une excellente distribution desktop, mais serveur autre que pour l'outil de gestion de Canonical et son support que peut-il apporter de plus. mes autres choix son Debian et Centos. Centos semble très bien intégrer a xen. Je vous pose la question vu que vous connaiss
<chaput> ez et aimer le plus ubuntu vous pourrais me vendre l'idée d'utilisé ubuntu server. Merci ! 
<mdeslaur> chaput: xen et non kvm?
<chaput> Je connais juste xen.  kvm offre t-il la para-virtualisation ?
<mdeslaur> chaput: non, c'est de la virtualisation complète: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine
<mdeslaur> alors centos 6 n'a pas eu de mise à jour de sécurité depuis des mois
<mdeslaur> et ubuntu a beaucoup plus de fonctionnalités au niveau de la sécurité que debian
<mdeslaur> alors si la sécurité est important, c'est Ubuntu que ca prends
<chaput> quand tu dit plus de sécurité c'est quoi? mise à jour , firewall ou appamor ? 
<mdeslaur> chaput: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<chaput> c'est cool cette liste la ! 
<mdeslaur> ouais
<chaput> c'est bon je vais probablement tester kvm dans ubuntu server. Sais tu si les drivers windows sont performant? 
<mdeslaur> aucune idée, désolé
<cyphermox> chaput: non, pas du tout :)
<cyphermox> euh, tapeu, on parle de drivers windows réseau (ndiswrapper) ou autre chose?
<chaput> Les driver pour dans une vm windows sur kvm 
<dejuren> mdeslaur: do you know is there a reason for the apparmor patches not to be included in the mainline kernel? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ IMO souldn't be the case....
<chaput> un peu comme les virtualboxtool ou vmwaire tool qui augmente les performance du Windows virtualisé surtout les cartes réseau
<mdeslaur> dejuren: the upstream kernel developers didn't like the apparmor interface, so it got changed before it went in. Ubuntu carries a compatibility patch so the user-space tools will work. Eventually, the user-space tools should get fixed to work with the in-kernel apparmor interface.
<mdeslaur> dejuren: does that answer your question?
<dejuren> mdeslaur: yep, thank you
<mdeslaur> chaput: les drivers dont ici: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers
<mdeslaur> s/dont/sont/
<chaput> mdeslaur je les avais trouvé, il me reste juste a les testers :P Merci de ton temps ! 
<mdeslaur> chaput: de rien
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-24
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: yo?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-25
<stoufa_> salut à tous
<Ankman> salut
<stoufa_> je suis nouveau dans ce domaine et j'ai un probléme  de fonctionnement de webcam et carte graphique"intel hd gpu"
<stoufa_> le webcam est integree
<Ankman> well...
<cyphermox> mmmm. peut-etre un petit trip a Quebec en fds pour l'installfest du LinuQ...
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ^ tentativement, ca t'interesse?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: ont reviendrai demain soir ? 
<cyphermox> oui
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-26
<Mobidoy> yo ? 
<Mobidoy> Je me rasais pas entendu le téléphone, à quelle heure tu voulais partir ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: bah, c'est pour toi
<cyphermox> leur truc commence à midi ca l'air, donc probablement pour arriver autour de ce temps la
<Mobidoy> Je peut etre la vraiment tot ma blonde part pour l'ecole vers 7:45 donc, je peut etre au Metro vers 8:15 environ
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> 9:00 - 9:30?
<Mobidoy> ok pas de trouble.... au pire nous allons t'attendre :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-27
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-19
<edve> Salut tout le monde !! J'ai une super bonne question pour vous tous  , je me demandait comment il fallait corriger un problème au niveau de communication DCOM entre un server proxy sur ubuntu et un Windows Server 2008 (SBS)?? 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-22
<quebecipodtouch> Quand pour Ubuntu 13?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-23
<Chex> morning cyphermox 
<cyphermox> hey Chex
<edve> Salut tout le monde 
<edve> je me demandait si quelqu'un ne pourrait pas m'aider pour monter un petit script assez simple du genre a si x = y alors fait sa , je n'y arrive pas en Bash :S 
<cyphermox> if [ x = y ]; then ....   fi
<edve> j'ai pas mal essayer mais bon sa ne fonctionne pas avec les variable ? dans le style de http://pastebin.com/9ium65uE
<cyphermox> edve: bien sur que si ca fonctionne avec des variables :)
<cyphermox> mets ta variable entre guillemets
<edve> ou que je la met en guillemet ? 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-24
<st0de> Bonjour, je cherche a configurer un serveur web Ubuntu avec un nom de domaine acheter chez DynDNS, quelqu'un sait comment s'y prendre? Merci pour le coup de main!
<edve_> Je voulait avoir un bon site web ayant de bon tutoriel de bash s'il vous plait qu'elqu'un 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-11-18
<Ankman> gnu public license :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-11-21
<lillabelloux> allo, où puis-je trouver quelqu'un qui peut m'aider à résoudre un problème avec une reinstallation ubuntu ?
<lillabelloux> est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée, d'où je peux trouver une personne capable de m'aider avec Ubuntu, mon ordinateur ne fonctionne plus
<avoine> lillabelloux: tu es dans quelle région?
<avoine> tu peux demander ici sinon le site
<avoine> http://www.parrain-linux.com/annuaire.php
<avoine> peut t'aider à trouver quelqu'un
<avoine> aussi, tu peux envoyer un message à notre liste de diffusion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<lillabelloux> je suis à Montréal
<lillabelloux> merci de tes réponses en tout cas !
<lillabelloux> ça risque d'être complexe ! il n'y aucun parain vers chez moi :s
<chrisjackonline> salut a tous dites moi donc, comment installer flash sous ubuntu studio ??
#ubuntu-qc 2014-11-19
<Ankman> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8629885
#ubuntu-qc 2014-11-23
<nedal_> Bonjour
<Ankman> hi
<nedal_> Je voulais savoir l utilité de la commande cat 
<nedal_> si on tappe cat 'fichier' ça affiche le contenu de fichier sur le terminal 
<nedal_> si on tappe cat 'fichier1'  fichier2 ' on liste le contenu des 2 fichiers 
<nedal_> mais si on ajoute un > entre les 2 fichier 
<nedal_> ça fait copier le contenu du 1er et le colle dans le 2eme on supprimant le contenu original 
<Ankman> cat file1 file2 > file3
<Ankman> umm...
<Ankman> cat file1 file2 >> file3
<nedal_> ça fait quoi cette commande ? 
<nedal_> c est quoi la diff entre les 2 ? 
<Ankman> > fait effacer avant copier
<Ankman> >> ajute
<nedal_> Je veux savoir aussi, est ce que le Shell et le terminal sont la même chose ? 
<Ankman> ajoute (my french is bad, sorry)
<Ankman> shell est un logiciel dans un terminal
<Ankman> the shell, like bash, sh and others runs insode a terminal
<Ankman> inside
<nedal_> so shell is what connects the user ( specifically programs) to the kernel 
<nedal_> and the terminal is where we can do this 
<nedal_> is that correct ? 
<Ankman> sheel is an interpreter of commands
<Ankman> an environment. like the progamming language Basic
<Ankman> from the bash man page: "Bash  is an sh-compatible command language interpreter that executes commands read from the standard input or from a file."
<nedal_> and the terminal  does the same thing, no? 
<Ankman> bash is mostly used as default shell in linux. you can find out what you run typing "echo $SHELL" (no "")
<Ankman> the terminal provides the environment of things, like a shell. draws characters and other things
<Ankman> you can eun shell command without a terminal
<Ankman> run
<Ankman> here from my gnome-terminal (that's just one of hundred terminals) man page: "GNOME Terminal is a terminal emulation application that you can use to perform the following actions:
<Ankman> Access a UNIX shell in the GNOME environment.
<Ankman> A  shell  is a program that interprets and executes the commands that you type at a command line prompt. When you start GNOME Terminal, the application starts the default shell that is specified in your system account. You can switch to a different shell at any time.
<Ankman> Run any application that is designed to run on VT102, VT220, and xterm terminals.[6~
<Ankman> a terminal is like a television: it shows things inside (text output usually)
<nedal_> it s pretty much clear now, thank you Ankman 
<Ankman> :-)
<nedal_> please, how can I switch to a different shell 
<nedal_> and, is it dangerous ? 
<nedal_> because I m a new Linuxien 
<nedal_> I used to work on windows
<Ankman> you just type the name of the other shell. that opens the new shell in the old shell. like a cascade
<Ankman> but the bash shell is the most powerfull. i wouldn't change it
<Ankman> windows also has a quite powerfull shell. called cmd
<Ankman> if you want to see what bash can, type "man bash". you can scroll up and down with the curser keys. "q" brings you back to the command prompt
<nedal_> ah okey !! then the equivalent of cmd is bash !
<Ankman> you can do "man" with almost anything on linux. man stands for manual. those are the so called man pages
<nedal_> yes I know :)
<Ankman> yes, cmd and bash are shells. but different although some command work the same way
<Ankman> i don't know if cmd has "pipes". bash and sh have
<nedal_> pipes ? what s that ? 
<Ankman> it's a | where what is output on the left is used as input for what is on the right. i try to think of an example...
<Ankman> do you know "grep"?
<nedal_> yes I know grep
<Ankman> means "get regular expression pattern" and is a powerfull filter itself. easiest example is "grep nedal_ /etc/passwd" which should list only your user in that file
<Ankman> okay
<Ankman> another is called "ps" which lists all running processes. now the example...
<Ankman> ps axu | grep 100
<Ankman> that would list all processes, "pipes" them to grep and grep filters for "100". so only if something has "100" there will be listed
<nedal_> ok I see 
<Ankman> you can have a lot of pipes. one take the output of the previous
<Ankman> like
<nedal_> it s like the {} on find command 
<Ankman> ps axu | grep 100 | grep root
<nedal_> ??
<nedal_> kind of
<Ankman> i think {} runs the command in there
<Ankman> in bash the $() does it
<Ankman> or what is inside ``
<nedal_> I cant understand very well but i guess it s normal
<nedal_> i m a new user of linux 
<Ankman> it's called "Command Substitution" and most linux user never go so deep into the shell ;-) i try to find an example
<nedal_> before that, do you know the difference between more and less? because I see that both print the contents of the file
<Ankman> let's say you have a file called "nedal" which has "ps axu | grep 100" as content
<Ankman> then $"(cat nedal)" will do the same as "ps axu | grep 100"
<Ankman> more is not so user friendly. you cannot scroll up for example
<Ankman> anyway, most linux users never so so deep into it. it very complex and big. but if you want you should get a book or online tutorial
<nedal_> i can scroll up with 'b'
<nedal_> and scroll down with space
<Ankman> in more? oh that i didn't knew
<Ankman> ha! :-)
<nedal_> :D happy to bring you something new !
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-11-16
<Chex_> .wc
#ubuntu-qc 2016-11-24
<locodir-user> help
<locodir-user> jai loader 16.4 et sa veut pas loader dans mon ordi
<locodir-user_> HELP
#ubuntu-qc 2017-11-22
<Ankman> .time edt
<Tankbot> Wed, 22 Nov 2017 13:27:39 EDT
#ubuntu-qc 2017-11-24
<ChantaleT> Génial!  Ubuntu-qc existe.  Je fais une démonstration à une nouvelle usager.  Ça répond ici?
<Ankman> umm, peut-etre. ou essayer #ubuntu-fr
<ChantaleT> Décidément.  Tu es partout.  Merci.  (YvesLevier ici)
<ChantaleT> Ça va pour tout. Merci et salut.
<Ankman> de rien
